# ITV's Formula One Coverage



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

I know that this isn't a T.V sereies as such, but I feel that I must post about it here as ever since ITV took over showing the Formula One Grand Prix season, they've done an excellent job in not only bringing out a guide to go with the season, but also showing highlights of qualifying on race day & morning practices aswell & not forgetting showing qualifying in the 1st place!


----------



## nic (Sep 16, 2002)

My Dad really likes it.
He used to go down and help out with the RAC races too. - He's to busy to to that these days though.

Personally I just don't really find a bunch of cars whizzing around in a loop for an hour or so entertaining.... unless there's a crash.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 17, 2002)

I watch both the pre-race coverage & the coverage after the race as pre-race coverage is very interesting indeed as last Sunday they did a feature on Eddie Jordan :rolly2: 

:blush:


----------



## nic (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm not having a go or taking the mick or anything but what's so great about it?
Is it the speed? an interest in cars and/or car mechanics?

I think the Rally racing is more interesting. The forrest courses are much more rougher and difficult to drive around. I think those drivers have more skill than the F1 drivers.

I am impressed though that the difference between lap times can be 100th's of a second.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 18, 2002)

It's just the sport as a whole, I can't really explain it, but going 2 Silverstone this year was a dream come true 4 me

:blush:


----------

